# Hi, I'm Jessica



## jnbertoni (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone. I became a member about a week ago. I'm very new to writing. I feel a bit intimidated being on this website actually. But I have a very strong urge to write a non-fiction book about my crazy job as a hostess in Japan. And I need all the help I can get. I will try to give input on posts whenever I feel I can be of help. Talk to some of you later.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there Jessica, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Jessica 

~ Shinn


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, first thing, get a nice, sexy avatar.



> I have a very strong urge to write a non-fiction book about my crazy job as a hostess in Japan.


Good idea.  Japan isn't the ultra-hip ticket it was in the eighties, but you might have a gold mine there.

There are two ways to go with this.  Non-fiction memoir.  (If you do that, I would heavily recommend you read a book called "Speed Tribes"  a great exploration of Japanese sub-cultures and perfectly carried off...taking reportage right up to the edge of fiction)   Includes a section on club hostesses, by the way.

Or, use your experiences and surroundings as a backdrop for a novel.  A tougher way to go, but if you did it well, it would have better market potential.   

Try writing the stuff down and see where it leads you initially.   If you see paths opening up, move in that direction.   Don't worrry about piling up files that might not fit your ultimate goal...it's all good.   If you see a distinct story line,  or a good "hook" to hang the non-fiction on, start outlining it.

Talk to WF member JoannaMac, who has some slightly similar experiences and has posted a few snippets under the title  "Moulin Rouge".

Good luck


----------



## TrackStar11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, Jessica. Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 7, 2007)

Greetings, Jessica. Welcome to the forums, and I hope you like it here. Don't be intimidated, most people here are very nice and helpful. There are the standard quota of idiots of course, but please just ignore them. 

Japan, you say? Lovely country. I have never been there myself, but I am facinated by the culture, language, mythology, traditions and all that. Ninjas and samurai are of course fun and all, but Japan is far more than that. If you do write your book, I would love to read it and get a "real" perspective on the beautiful country from the viewpoint of an average person. I normally don't ask this (this is the first time, even) but if there is anything I can do to help you out, just let me know.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Jessica. Great to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

